# Princeton Pen Kit



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 6, 2018)

I turned a pen last night for an Executive pen kit. I messed up when I put the cap assembly together and didn't put the clip on before I pressed it together. Is there any way to get them apart that any of you know? I can't find any way to do it. I know that you can order parts for some kits, but I can't find any for this kit. I thought about just going ahead and pressing the cap on and just making a desk stand for it and giving it away.


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2018)

@Sprung


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2018)

Tony said:


> @Sprung



Sorry, Tony, but I've never turned an Executive kit.

Sorry I can't be of help on this one, Eric!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Eric, try a piece of 5/16" cold rolled round stock. I think that's what I have out there in the shop, and it fit the tube not quite snug. I can check tomorrow for sure.

I pressed cap on a Gatsby, which I believe that is the same Tube size, and had to pull it, and I grabbed that piece of stock and a little ball peen hammer and backed it out. Hold the tube so as to catch the cap and rod when it pops it off, and tap lightly on the end of steel rod.

If that doesn't fit, try the bolt bin at the local auto parts store and find a bolt that fits the tube just snug.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Sorry, Tony, but I've never turned an Executive kit.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of help on this one, Eric!



You're supposed to know these things Matt!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 6, 2018)

I'll try to get a picture of it tomorrow so everyone can see exactly what I'm facing. Thanks all!


----------



## jasonb (Mar 6, 2018)

I use a pen punch dissambly kit, but sometimes after disassembly and fixing what ever the issue is, I no longer get a tight press fit during the reassembly. Will be watching this thread.


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 6, 2018)

Eric, I've not made an Executive pen but most kits can be disassembled. Those with transmissions like the slimlines are exceptions because the transmission usually gets damaged. I can't tell you how many component sets I've recovered with this punch set. Paid for itself many times over.

https://www.exoticblanks.com/Pen-Disassembly-Punch-Set.html


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm not real sure on all that myself Tony, I know curt sent me an Executive 3, and it looks a whole lot like a Gatsby, and I just took one of those apart. 



Tom Smart said:


> Eric, I've not made an Executive pen but most kits can be disassembled. Those with transmissions like the slimlines are exceptions because the transmission usually gets damaged. I can't tell you how many component sets I've recovered with this punch set. Paid for itself many times over.
> 
> https://www.exoticblanks.com/Pen-Disassembly-Punch-Set.html




I've got a disassembly tool for slimline/thinline tubes Tom, and there is a smaller rod you run in from the top end and knock the pressed on tip off, then you flip it around and tap the top end out. It's been awhile, but I believe I snugged the vice up on the transmission and pulled it, (_don't remember if I saved it, or threw it away_), but then you can tap the transmission sleeve out. Almost want to say if you tap the transmission out a little with the removal punch it loosens up and will pull out. But it's been awhile since I disassembled one of those.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 6, 2018)

Well, I just screwed up again! I said Executive but it was the Princeton. Here is a link to the instructions so you can see what I have. I have a punch kit but it won't work on this. Damn rookie mistakes! You can't learn if you don't make mistakes....right.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 6, 2018)

http://www2.woodcraft.com/pdf/77D18.pdf


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 6, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I've got a disassembly tool for slimline/thinline tubes Tom, and there is a smaller rod you run in from the top end and knock the pressed on tip off, then you flip it around and tap the top end out. It's been awhile, but I believe I snugged the vice up on the transmission and pulled it, (_don't remember if I saved it, or threw it away_), but then you can tap the transmission sleeve out. Almost want to say if you tap the transmission out a little with the removal punch it loosens up and will pull out. But it's been awhile since I disassembled one of those.


I've been successful getting them out Rocky, just never in a usable form.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Have any C4?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 6, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Have any C4?


That's my problem, no patience and then I blow up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 6, 2018)

Sorry, I just used the last block the other day!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> That's my problem, no patience and then I blow up.



I have those moments too! Have acquired several spare parts pen kits that are missing 1 or 2 items!!


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 6, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I have those moments too! Have acquired several spare parts pen kits that are missing 1 or 2 items!!


Yep, I have a box full of bits and pieces.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 6, 2018)

That reminds me... I need to order some spare Vertex Tubes!


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2018)

Aye, the Princeton is an easy one. Do you have the soft grip pliers for disassembling pens? They're invaluable in making kit pens. You'll also need a set of punches and pick the largest size that will fit in the tube.

If the pen is completely assembled and ready to write with, pull on the nib and pull the whole nib/refill/transmission setup out. Then grip the barrel of the pen with the soft grip pliers, slide in the punch, and tap it loose. Then you can reassemble with the clip. (Check the barrel first to make sure you didn't mar the finish; if you did, you'll want to re-polish or re-finish as needed prior to reassembly.)

The Princeton uses the same tooling as the Sierra and works the same way, just a different look. I've not made many of them, but it's a nice looking kit.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2018)

Tom and Rocky, I have disassembled quite a few Slimlines without the special Slimline disassembly tool set. Never broken or damaged a part in the process. thin punch, about the diameter of the refill, through the transmission. Barrel gripped in soft jaw pliers. Catch the lip around the top part of the nib piece that is inside the tube. Give a couple taps, reposition to other side, few taps, back and forth until it's out. Then slide in a 1/4" punch and tap out the transmission. Quick, easy, and never required me to buy another tool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 7, 2018)

A cheaper alternative to the Pen Disassembly Set -- Harbor Freight's Transfer Punch Set

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

